# Overclocking a i7 4770K



## demonicpriest (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey everyone,
Since there is only one thread on OC'ing a i7 4770K on this forum and I was doing some overclocking and wanted to post the results.

Stock 
Idle ( 8 X 100 Mhz @ .586 volts )
38 multiplier X 100 Mhz @ .998 Volts ( Fully stable ) [ max temp with avx stress test : 52-54 Degree ]

OC'd
41, 42 X 100 Mhz @ 1.131 volts ( fully stable ) I think I can take it down a little later. [ max temp with avx stress test : 60 Degree ]
43 x100 Mhz @ 1.131 volts (full testing not done)

45X100 Mhz @ 1.225 volts ( fully stable ) I think I can take it down a little later. [ max temp with avx stress test : around 70 Degree ]

@ 1.225 volts 4.6 boots but BSOD's within 2 minutes of Stress testing.

I will be posting th CPUZ screen shots soon. 
I will be trying 4.7 but not sure if my chip can hit it .


Suggestions welcome ..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 14, 2014)

is your chip a costa rica made one? or  from malasia/singapore??  i heard costa rica made chips are more stable than others.


----------



## demonicpriest (Mar 15, 2014)

Malay...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 15, 2014)

then even 4.6ghz will be a tough target.


----------



## demonicpriest (Mar 15, 2014)

i'll post screen shots 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 16, 2014)

Is it written on the box that the chip is costa rica one ? when you buy how can you check it ?


----------



## demonicpriest (Mar 16, 2014)

Well on us can use the serial number on the Box or it is usually written on the chip itself...
*cdn.overclock.net/d/d8/d81a867a_STA70124.jpeg

Btw I will be posting pcis of overclocks ... soon


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 17, 2014)

We can't open the box at the shop .. lol ... BTW is it mentioned in the serial number ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 17, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> We can't open the box at the shop .. lol ... BTW is it mentioned in the serial number ?



'made in costa rica' is available on the box.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok Thank You !


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Ok Thank You !



welcome


----------

